# wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee



## BraisedBeef107 (8. Juni 2011)

hi an alle #h#h#h 
ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und angel manchmal in einem baggersee mit ziemlich vielen krebsen.
mein problem ist, dass ich keinen krebsteller hab. #q:c#q #c
habt ihr mir vieleicht tipps wie ich sie sonst noch fangen kann.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c
danke im voraus und petri heil
euer braisedbeef:m#h


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

Hi, es gibt da vielfältige möglichkeiten...

Eigentlich sollte die Boardsuche da was ausspucken. 

Eine Krebsreuse scheinst Du auch nicht zu haben? Davon ab ist das auch eher selten erlaubt, deshalb lasse ich das mal außen vor.

Wenn der Bestand dicht genug ist geht es auch mit einer Senke. Du befestigst einfach einen Köder (z.B. Fischreste) mittig im Netz und brauchst dann nur noch etwas Geduld.

Ansonsten lassen sich Krebse nachts auch ganz gut mit einem Kescher fangen, den Du möglichst nah hinter sie hältst und sie von vorne mit einem Stock leicht anstößt. Die Tiere flüchten dann nach hinten in das Netz.

Mit etwas Übung lässt sich auch ein Krebsstock verwenden.
Das ist ein Ast, der unten auf eingen cm gespalten ist. Mit einem zweiten hölzchen dass man zwischen die beiden Hälften klemmt, lässt sich die Klemmweite regulieren.
So kann man die Krebse am Panzer festklemmen/-halten.

Um welche Krebsart handelt es sich denn? Es gibt da einige Schützenswerte...

Und  bitte vorher Prüfen, ob die Methoden am Gewässer überhaupt erlaubt sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

danke für die tipps jkc ich werde sie gleich ausprobieren.            :m |supergri
Aber das mit dem stock hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.
man muss im prinzip nur einen stock spalten und ein hölzchen in den spalt stecken oder?|kopfkrat
Ich hab das bei der Vorstandsschaft mal abgechekt und die fangen selber krebse dort, also nehme ich an das sie nicht geschützt sind.|rolleyes
viele grüße und petri heil #h
braisedbeef


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> hi an alle #h#h#h
> ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und angel manchmal in einem baggersee mit ziemlich vielen krebsen.
> mein problem ist, dass ich keinen krebsteller hab. #q:c#q #c
> habt ihr mir vieleicht tipps wie ich sie sonst noch fangen kann.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c
> ...



Wo is das Problem, sich 'nen Krebsteller zu bauen?


----------



## volkerm (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

Das ist interessant,

bei uns im Bach gibt es die auch; die dürften gerne mal den Speiseplan ergänzen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> ..
> man muss im prinzip nur einen stock spalten und ein hölzchen in den spalt stecken oder?|kopfkrat
> ...



Japp, so dass man z.B. seinen Finger (oder eben einen Krebspanzer) darin einklemmen kann, wenn man den Stock von oben drauf"stößt".

Naja, würde jetz aber nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass alle Vereinsvorstandsmitglieder deutschlands die hier vorkommenden Krebse einwandfrei bestimmen können.

Bestimmungsschlüssel und beschreibungen der einzelnen Arten findest Du übrigens hier:
http://www.edelkrebsprojektnrw.de/index.htm

Grüße JK


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

danke für die vielen antworten. ging ja richtig schnell.
@sten hagelvoll           wie baut man sich einen krebsteller?
                                einfach n draht ring mit netz in der mitte oder ist das komplizierter?

v. grüße und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> danke für die vielen antworten. ging ja richtig schnell.
> @sten hagelvoll           wie baut man sich einen krebsteller?
> einfach n draht ring mit netz in der mitte oder ist das komplizierter?
> 
> ...



Genau so...|supergri


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

cool danke wusst gar net dass des so einfach get
petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## NickAdams (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

Eine Senke geht auch. Einfach ein Halibutpellet in die Mitte legen, oder ein Stück Frolic etc. und im Dunkeln eine Weile warten, dann die Senke hochziehen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## snofla (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

moin männers

nochmal hoch geholt

hab mir jetzt mal selber ne Krebsreuse gebaut............

wann ist die beste Zeit die Krebse zu fangen, nachts denke ich ist klar................. meine jetzt von der Jahreszeit her

weiss da jemand genaueres


Erlaubniss habe ich zum Fang


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

einfach mit den fingerspitzen am boden fixieren un dann raus nehmen
(bin beim rauchen,daher kleinschreibung.)


----------



## snofla (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

wollte die aber mit der Reuse fangen und nicht mit den Fingern/Händen

meinte jetzt auch Jahreszeitlich gesehen


----------



## boot (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

Ich würde so ab Mai mal schauen.


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2012)

*AW: wie fängt man krebse an einem baggersee*

hätte hier eigendlich mehr tips erwartet,oder sind krebse über all in ihren
beständen ,wie bei uns so stark zurück gegangen ?vor 55 jahren hatte ich
auch noch nicht den mut die biester einfach einzusammeln.der trick ist ganz
einfach,billig und rationel .krebse sind relativ lichtscheu und daher überwiegend nachtaktiv.am tag verstecken sie sich gern.eine normale konservendose ,den boden gelöchert.ein wenig boden  rein und bei 20
bis 30 cm ins wassertiefe versenken.meist ist pro dose nur ein krebs
drinn,da sie ihren unterschlupf verteidigen.bitte die mädchen wieder
zurücksetzen!!ob es jezt schon erfolgreich ist weiß ich nicht da wir es
meist nur im sommer gemacht haben (super aalköder)


----------

